
Running an indie game store, a data dump - leafo
http://itch.io/blog/2/running-an-indie-game-store-2015
======
leafo
Hello,

I created itch.io about two years ago. I originally launched it on HN too!
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5445029](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=5445029)

Would be glad to answer any questions.

Naturally the tech stack of itch.io is very cool:

It's powered by MoonScript [http://moonscript.org/](http://moonscript.org/) ,
the transpiled language I wrote. Using Lapis
[http://leafo.net/lapis/](http://leafo.net/lapis/) , the web framework I
built. It's running on top of a custom Ngingx build called OpenResty
[http://openresty.org/](http://openresty.org/) (I didn't make that)

Because Lua is not something you typically see running websites there a lot
libraries that I had to write to facilitate the basics: talking to APIs,
uploading files, storage management, Tumblr, Twitter, Facebook, Mailgun, etc,
etc. Check out my GitHub, I opensource most of it:
[http://github.com/leafo](http://github.com/leafo)

